# Hubby's collection!



## Copper40 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here are the bikes in hubby's Stingray collection. What do you think?


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice looking collection.


----------



## invesions (Jul 5, 2014)

Great collection and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## dean724 (Jul 6, 2014)

*24" brand new front Sting Ray tires*

I have 2 brand new front sting ray 24 inch tires for sale...... 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?60205-24-quot-Schwinn-Sting-Ray-front-tires


----------



## Intense One (Jul 27, 2014)

*Sting Ray Stung*



Copper40 said:


> Here are the bikes in hubby's Stingray collection. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 158043




Love them. Nice collection.    My first bike back in the day was a '64-'65 purple Schwinn Sting Ray with the Slik tire.   Boy do I wish I still had that gem.  At some point I will own one to cherish! Before that will happen, I will have to thin the herd or pay for a divorce!


----------

